# What to do with Spelt Syrup?



## Tim Coffin (8/10/13)

Hi there,
First post, and I'm very much an amateur brewer.
I recently acquired 1.8kg of organic spelt syrup (free of charge) from my work and was thinking I'd try and brew something out of it.
Any suggestions?
Left to my own devices, I could make some kind of foul hooch that would be better for cleaning the engine of my car, but I'd love some ideas or even rough recipes for making some kind of spirit or even a mead-type brew.
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/13)

Brew a wheat beer. Spelt is more nutty, so would make for a good beer


----------



## Tim Coffin (8/10/13)

Thanks for the reply Stu.
This might be a bit of an amateur question but at what point do I add the syrup?
Would I use it in place of malted spelt? Or is it the same thing?


----------



## tazman1967 (8/10/13)

Farmhouse Ale or a Saison would be my pick..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/13)

Tim Coffin said:


> Would I use it in place of malted spelt? Or is it the same thing?


I would hope they are the same. They make the syrup from the malted spelt.


----------

